# Покупка инструмента



## simon8808 (17 Мар 2013)

Подскажите пожалуйста какие баяны собирают в китае и где(город) я скоро еду в китай и думаю там купить себе инструмент.Подскажите пожалуйста буду благодарен!


----------

